# Daniel Radcliffe ist unzufrieden mit Harry Potter 7



## Mandalorianer (16 Aug. 2010)

Allzu lange dauert es ja nicht mehr, bis die erste Verfilmung des siebten und letzten Harry Potter -Teils in die Kinos kommt. Normalerweise sollte man doch annehmen, dass die Darsteller noch mal alles geben, um das Ende noch spektakulärer zu machen. *Doch Hauptdarsteller Daniel Radcliff (21), der zwar alles daran setzte, schauspielerisch zu überzeugen, ist ganz und gar nicht von seiner eigenen Leistung in „Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes“ angetan.*

Schon häufig beklagte sich der Jungstar über die nervenaufreibenden Dreharbeiten, die das Höchstmaß an körperlicher Belastung verlangten. Vielleicht war das auch der Grund für seine extreme Unzufriedenheit: *„Dieser Film war wirklich schwer zu machen, und wir hatten einige harte Momente - sowohl physisch und psychisch. Ich war mit meiner Leistung in ‘Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes‘ nicht völlig zufrieden, ich fand sie irgendwie zu gleich und fand nicht, dass sie genug Abwechslung bot.* Deswegen habe ich hart daran gearbeitet, sicherzustellen, dass wenn der siebte Film herauskommt und ich immer noch nicht zufrieden damit bin, der Grund nicht der ist, dass ich nicht hart genug gearbeitet habe", so der Mädchenschwarm gegenüber _Entertainment Weekly_. 

Ob seine Fans wohl auch der Meinung sind, dass ihr Star vor der Kamera im siebten Teil nicht gut rüberkommt? Radcliffe versucht ja gerade, sein Harry Potter-Image langsam aber sicher abzulegen und möchte von nun an erwachsene Filme drehen. Vielleicht kann sich der 21-Jährige einfach nicht mehr so recht mit seiner Rolle als junger Zauberlehrling identifizieren, wie in der Vergangenheit. 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

Tja, das Leben ist schon schwer   :thx: für die Klatschpresse


----------



## Emilysmummie (27 Nov. 2010)

*also ich kann Daniel gor ni verstehen  ich war mir gestern den Film ansehen und kann nur sagen, er spielt erste Sahne :thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2010)

Der Film ist klasse :thumbup:

Die Selbstkritik kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------

